# Full time RV'er smoker



## simsfmly (Sep 7, 2013)

Was a moderate propane grill smoker, but when we went full time RV'ing had to give it up.  Missed it so much, I went out today and got a Master Forget charcoal smoker from Lowe's.  Small enough to travel, but large enough to cook for a few people when need be.

We "summer" in Ohio, "winter" in Texas.  

Excited about joining this forum.


----------



## rdknb (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome to SMF from Kent Island Md.  Full time RVing and smoking seem to be a match made in heaven to me.


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 7, 2013)

I have an RV.  I have mini wsm and Jumbo Jo that travel well. Weber is coming out with a 14" for the small cook also.


----------



## seenred (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!  This is the best place I know for sharing ideas on smoking, grilling, curing, etc.  There are plenty of friendly, knowledgeable folks who really enjoy helping one another.  Looking forward to your input here, and just ask when you need anything...someone here will surely have the answer.

Red


----------



## simsfmly (Sep 8, 2013)

RdKnB said:


> Welcome to SMF from Kent Island Md.  Full time RVing and smoking seem to be a match made in heaven to me.


Thanks, all for the welcomes.  RdKnB:  spent a wonderful weekend once on Kent Island at your Elks Lodge.  Terrific people and had some outstanding crab cakes.

Biggest issue with a smoker is their size and the space to put it when we travel.  Think we have that rectified with the smaller Master Forge.  Its one thing to have the specs, its another to actually have the monster and fit it in where you think it will go in the basement.  Still might have to ride in the truck, we'll see.

Did the no food burn off yesterday.  Today, going to get serious.  Starting easy with baby backs 2 - 2 - 1 and a beer can chicken.  When I read a Mac N Cheese recipe to my wife yesterday morning is what got the whole party started, so I better throw that together, also!


----------



## themule69 (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 8, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! Would you mind updating your profile to show the other SMF members where you are located?  Might meet a few neighbors!

We love to see pictures of what you are cooking (or what we call q-views here at SMF).  To "upload the q-views" just follow the directions here and it will be easier. If you are using a cell phone, an IPad or a kindle, go to the main SMF page and click the Mobile button. Will make the uploads a bit faster too.

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums and some guidelines of how to interact within the forums. Off site links are not allowed here at SMF per Jeff. Not that you have done anything wrong....just a little bit of FYI for new members!

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 8, 2013)

:welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 50,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 1,000,000 posts describing it! Yea that’s right over 1,000,000!

We have an ”Articles” section that is full of great information about smoking to include a lot of recipes and instructionals. Check it out there is a lot to learn in there!

You might want to check out ”Jeff's Free 5 day E-Course”, it will teach you all the basics plus a whole lot more!


----------

